# Thoughts on Marineland C130 canister filter



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Big Al's is having a sale on this canister filter I've never owned one or seen one in operation before. I'm looking for some input from those of you that have owned or run these filters. Pros / Cons... how they stack up to other canisters etc..... I am considering picking up one just to take advantage of the sale.

Thanks


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

Some issues to be aware. Make sure you tighten hoses with wrench. Not just hand tighten. Also their bio media isn't so great. I'd recommending adding eheim or seachem.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I had a c220 i think it was called, sold it after 2 months for 50% less than i payed. Would never touch them again. Thing was loud, but not always, only when it wanted to be. Another issue I had was the leaks, even thought I had everything correctly tightened and assembled properly, after a month of running I has leaks around the hoses. I just found the thing to be more work then it was worth, but the biggest one was the noise from it that made me get rid of it. Eheim all the way in my books, even if it cost extra.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Seems like leaks are huge problem. I'm not a fan of noisy filters either.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 220 that's two years old.. no issues what so ever.. works like a charm. I use it on a reef aquarium. Follow the directions and it should work perfectly. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------

